# Bad batch of Demasoni Fry??



## Dalla Rosa (Jan 12, 2008)

I picked up 13 Demasoni Fry from a Friend who has been breeding Demasoni's. I have had these for a couple of months and now that they are getting a little bigger I am noticing that the bars on some of the fry aren't that great... As they get larger will it correct itself? The Dem's are only 1/2"- 3/4" in size. I know that the mothers had been stripped. Is this a caused due to the mother being stripped? Take a look at some pictures and let me know what you think?

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj41 ... G_0261.jpg
http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj41 ... G_0240.jpg
http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj41 ... G_0276.jpg


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I had the opportunity to hear Laif DeMason speak a couple years ago. He stated that demasoni in the wild do not all have perfect non-intersecting vertical bars. But since people seemed to prefer them that way he was line breeding them for the perfect barring.

If you like the ones you have, then it's all good.

Kevin


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It is not caused by stripping the mother, and it won't correct itself.


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Nope, it is what it is. Either you like them or you don't.


----------



## Terrence23 (Oct 2, 2008)

Are all your demasoni fry like that or those in the pics? I always get a few in each clutch that show bad barring and I cull them out as food for the adult tank as soon as it's apparent. Demasoni are so prolific you can afford to be picky about which ones you save. If any of your adult breeding colony have questionable barring it will show up in their fry. It's pretty common.


----------



## Dalla Rosa (Jan 12, 2008)

I only have a selected few with bad barring. I do have 7 adult Dem's but They haven't breed. I Picked up another 13 Dem's from a friend hoping to eventually breed them... I've seen the parents and the quality seems to be good (no barring).


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Dalla Rosa said:


> I've seen the parents and the quality seems to be good (no barring).


Did you leave out the word "bad"?


----------



## shempy (Nov 8, 2008)

> Nope, it is what it is. Either you like them or you don't


I agree. they look great to me. No two are the same right? Each to its own


----------



## wheatbackdigger (May 11, 2008)

It will only become more prominent as they get older. It's your choice what you do with them. I personally would cull them if you plan to breed your demasoni. I think misbarred demasoni are an eyesore, but that's just me. I have roughly 40ish demasoni that I am growing out, one or two have less than desirable barring (to my eyes) and will be culled unfortunately. I wouldn't buy demasoni fry that came from a misbarred colony ( F1, F2's or tank raised).

Bottom line....If you plan to breed to distribute, I would cull them. If you plan never to let fish leave your tanks, keep them if you like them.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I had a great little group of F1 demasoni - one had blended bars, so I removed her from the breeding group.

I also culled fry with blended bars, but I didn't have many at all like that.

If these are just for your own enjoyment, I wouldn't be overly concerned. As stated above, if you plan to breed, I would remove the ones with irregular barring from the gene pool.


----------



## Dalla Rosa (Jan 12, 2008)

At the moment I think I will hold onto these little guys..... too cute....
They will be for my enjoyment..... What size can I expect to see the Dem's breeding?
I have some adult Dem's and haven't had any luck breeding them, the sizes range from (2"-3").
They are in a tank with yellow labs whom are breeding every 5-6 weeks.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've had one inch females hold.


----------



## Dalla Rosa (Jan 12, 2008)

Perhaps they are all male or all female???? Hopefully with the new batch of fry I'll be able to have more luck breeding them??? I guess I have to be patient...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

How long have you had them?

Have you moved them around from one tank to another?

I find that anytime I "disrupt" a breeding group, they slack off on breeding until they get "settled in" good again.


----------



## Dalla Rosa (Jan 12, 2008)

I've had the Dem's for about 9 months . They were in a 30 gallon tank for the first 7 months and now they've been put into a 55 gallon. The only other cichlids in the tank would be yellow labs, 6 adult and 7 fry.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You would expect them to be breeding by now.

Is everything in order with your water? How often are you doing water changes? (You might step up the tank maintenance and see what happens...Water changes often seem to induce spawning.)

If the water is great and this doesn't work, it's possible that you don't have both sexes.


----------



## Dalla Rosa (Jan 12, 2008)

I do regular water changes once every 2 weeks. 1/3 of the water is changed...

On another note I have another tank setup with Saulosi's and my adult female is holding today!!! She is like clockwork every 5-6 weeks! I usually get anywhere between 10-15 fry! I wish my Dem's were like this?!?!


----------



## Dalla Rosa (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow.!!!..Yippy!!.. its been a while but yesturday I noticed that a had a Demasoni holding! I figured I had a males or all females....thats not the case. I really hope she does a good job holding. I also hope I have more than just one female or she will get stressed. I plan to remove her in about 10-12 days, I figure it should be enough time............Take a look at the pics!

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj41 ... G_0503.jpg
http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj41 ... G_0502.jpg


----------



## letstalkfish (Dec 25, 2008)

You should be able to strip her at 12 days.


----------



## Dalla Rosa (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't think i'll strip her..... I will seperate her and let her spit when she's ready. How many fry can I expect? I hear they are good holders....


----------



## Dalla Rosa (Jan 12, 2008)

Today I've noticed that my female Dem is no longer holding......... She must have ate the eggs or spit them out. I was under the impression that they are good holders?? oh well...


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

First time holders often spit or eat the eggs. they'll catch on and in a few post you'll be crying because youy have more fry than you know what to do with. :thumb:


----------

